# Sponsor me video



## Dennis Janz (Feb 27, 2012)

hey guys i just put together a new video and i am looking for some feedback and advice. if anyone has any leads on companys that are looking for riders please tell me. thanks. enjoy 

Dennis Janz sponsor me 12/13 - YouTube


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

The mockery:
Dennis Janz - Sounds like a Pirate! "Sponsor me video!" - yaaarrrggg!
Could call your video "2mins of boardsliding!"
Song choice is questionable at best...

The constructive criticism:
That video is 90-110 seconds too long. -keep it short and highlight your best and most difficult tricks....not every variation of a 360 rotation rail trick. Saving big tricks for last almost guarantees it wont be seen. I shut that off after 25 seconds...but figured id try again and not be too much of an a-hole.
See if a local shop would sponsor you first. -deals on gear and show you can rep a company.
Win a few competitions - best way to get noticed.

Read this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/78210-do-you-think-its-possible-me.html


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

not bad but the standard for pro riding these days is just on another level. work on some switch stuff and more variety in your tricks.


----------

